# No sound on startup XP



## Skinner (Mar 20, 2005)

After re-installing XP I now find I have no sound on bootup or shut down, although playing video or music once booted up is fine!! Nothing wrong with the codecs, in control panel I can play each sound and they are fine, including startup!!


----------



## jargonize (Feb 9, 2003)

start in windows help for sounds. something is not loaded or disabled.


----------



## MN_N8VTech (Jun 7, 2001)

Go to start>control panel>administrative tools>services, scroll down to "windows audio" double click on that, choose the log on tab and make sure enable is selected, go back to the general tab and choose start, and in the drop down box choose automatic. reboot and check


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Do other "system" sounds play after you are booted up?


----------



## Skinner (Mar 20, 2005)

Yes there are some other system sounds, but not the error beep, like when you try and move a file that is 'being used by another program or user'.
Tried services settings- they are all enabled. Hmmm. My brother says just don't turn the machine off!


----------



## Skinner (Mar 20, 2005)

Someone on a computer shop said I need the motherboard drivers for my comp. The board is P4B MX, but I am having difficulty locating these. My brother said that is rubbish. Anyone know any different?


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Is your brother a reliable source?

And the drivers, are you looking for This?


----------



## Skinner (Mar 20, 2005)

Well he is an engineer, but a 2nd opinion always matters.

Thanks for drivers page. Do you think I am doing the right thing? I wrecked the sound driver yesterday by trying to install a 'Windows-unverified' driver called RealTek...


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

The vendor is ASUS, so I would trust it. If not, then there's also a driver at this page. Scroll to your board. I would try it, simply because its a sound driver(what was reccomended) for your board, verdored by the company who made the board.


----------



## Skinner (Mar 20, 2005)

I have the SoundMax drivers already, but the BIOS is a 'new' one. Do need this - will my computer be 'blank' after I formatted C:\ ?


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

If its telling you to format C:, don't install it. Thats all the advice I have then.


----------



## Skinner (Mar 20, 2005)

Well I have downloaded the BIOS, but its extension is .002. How do I use it? In DOS?


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

According to filext.com it's a driveimage5 setup file. I would give up on that file.


----------



## MN_N8VTech (Jun 7, 2001)

Didnt this start as a question on how to get your sound back? You didnt mention at first about "wrecking" the sound driver. Do you have the disk that came with the board? or you could take a peek inside and see whats on the chipset. As for your question on the BIOS update,yes you do it from DOs but make sure you know what youre doing. Id stick to just the sound situation, its normally not that complicated. No luck with going in device manager and updating the sound drivers? Do you have any hardware conflict icons?


----------



## Skinner (Mar 20, 2005)

pctech_wannabe said:


> Didnt this start as a question on how to get your sound back? You didnt mention at first about "wrecking" the sound driver. Do you have the disk that came with the board? or you could take a peek inside and see whats on the chipset. As for your question on the BIOS update,yes you do it from DOs but make sure you know what youre doing. Id stick to just the sound situation, its normally not that complicated. No luck with going in device manager and updating the sound drivers? Do you have any hardware conflict icons?


No, I re-installed SoundMax and the sound is fine now (for playback, not system). This IS all about losing sound. There is a clue in what I just said: playback is ok, but system sounds are duff.


----------



## Skinner (Mar 20, 2005)

I have just found out: BIOS is on ROM so there is no need for me to re-install these as they wouldn't have been lost during a format anyway.
I have the audio drivers and sound plays normally on vids & music, just no system sounds. Help!! I think I'm going slightly mad. <It's so quiet in here>


----------



## Tom_SF (Apr 10, 2005)

Startup and shutdown sounds are MIA. Compaq sent me a detailed e-mail to fix it but it entails going into the hidden files and I don't feel like messing with them. Meanwhile, I hope I find an easier fix.


----------



## Skinner (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi I have formatted C: drive and re-installed XP. Sounds are back fine. Corrupted system after trying to install superfluous drivers for USB2.0 ports...


----------



## pm1941 (Mar 31, 2005)

Don't worry too much...my machine doesn't play any sound when booting up or shutting down either, but it does when switching users. I've given up trying to troubleshoot it.


----------



## Skinner (Mar 20, 2005)

pm1941 said:


> Don't worry too much...my machine doesn't play any sound when booting up or shutting down either, but it does when switching users. I've given up trying to troubleshoot it.


Hi mate, my personal sound problem was actually caused by me installing a USB2.0 driver from CD - when XP installs drivers autonomously. Screwed system, caused blue screens on shutdown, etc. plus sound prob. Everything was ok, however, when I changed user accounts.... :up:


----------



## pm1941 (Mar 31, 2005)

Well, I haven't installed any new drivers. In fact I can't find any new drivers for Analog Devices/Soundmax 4 on an Intel D865GBF board anyway. I thought I'd found some but they wouldn't install - wrong version (or summat like that.)
I'm darned if I'm going to do a format/reinstallation of Windows just for this one trivial thing! ALL the other sounds play perfectly.
Very strange!!


----------



## pm1941 (Mar 31, 2005)

*Fixed! - I fixed the problem using Kelly Theriot's XP fix website. http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/xp_abc.htm under S for Sounds. The HKEY_USERS S 1-5-21 key wasn't at default. Plus there are a few other tweaks there.*


----------



## Skinner (Mar 20, 2005)

I now have another problem: media files are suddenly ceasing to play in any media player. Windows Media Player comes up with the error: Class not registered. What is happening?


----------



## pm1941 (Mar 31, 2005)

Skinner said:


> I now have another problem: media files are suddenly ceasing to play in any media player. Windows Media Player comes up with the error: Class not registered. What is happening?


You've got me there, sorry. Sounds like something for a new thread.


----------



## Tom_SF (Apr 10, 2005)

Tried the Kelly fix. Still no go on the startup/shutdown sounds, but my WMP works all right. Guess I'll have to wait for the next Service Pack....


----------



## pm1941 (Mar 31, 2005)

Good luck! SP3 isn't due until 2006, around the same time as Longhorn
Did you try every "fix" on Kelly's site? I had to do them all before it was fixed.


----------



## Tom_SF (Apr 10, 2005)

Haven't tried them all but it seems like a good site.


----------



## pm1941 (Mar 31, 2005)

Tom_SF said:


> Haven't tried them all but it seems like a good site.


Kelly has helped a lot of people..she's a Microsoft MVP and helps people a lot on news:msnews.microsoft.com - yes her site is great.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Wait, you can hear music (MP3 and the like), but not the Windows Sounds? Go to Control Panel > Sounds and Multimedia. Make sure your settings are like the one I have on the attached image. Also you can test them by clicking a listing with the speaker next to it and then click the Preview button (play button)


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

System sounds are the first thing I disable when I install an OS. In my mind it is less the machine has to deal with booting and running. Also they just grate on my nerves.

Still if you want them to work and they don't it could be annoying. Have you tried running sfc /scannow ? It might fix them.


----------



## pm1941 (Mar 31, 2005)

How to run sfc /scannow (Windows system check) Click 
How to run a repair install of Windows (scroll down to that item) Click


----------

